# more pics



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm lazy.. Making a new post. 









Old pic of the 125 when it was loach haven.









75 with lots o java fern. another old pic.









92 bowfront right before i sold it.









the wall-o fish









Start them young i say!!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

look at all of those cute loaches!!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yeah that is loach city!

im sure your son enjoys the father son time!  

is that a severum or uaru in the top photo? and is that a giraffe cat? whew! those are cool!


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

> is that a severum or uaru in the top photo? and is that a giraffe cat? whew!


Both severum AND uaru. Yeah, thats a Giraffe catfish. The green floating stuff in the tank with him is java fern.

My son looooves to help me with my tanks.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice tanks and some cool fish.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Cool pics, very nice fish you have there.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

sweet clowns


----------

